# Angular/React/Vue



## Devanther (6. Sep 2021)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen welches dieser 3 Frameworks am sinnvollsten zu lernen ist,
nachdem man die Grundlagen von JavaScript kann?

Welches dieser 3 Frameworks ist am einfachsten und warum?
Welches am schwersten und warum?

Mit welchem dieser 3 Frameworks sollte ich anfangen, nachdem ich Grundlagen
in HTML/CSS/JavaScript habe?


----------



## kneitzel (6. Sep 2021)

Evtl. willst Du Dir diese Seite einmal ansehen:








						Die beliebtesten Front-End JavaScript Frameworks 2022 –Stärken, Schwächen, Marktbedarf und Anwendungsfälle
					

Angular, Vue, React, Ember, Preact, Svelte und Solid haben alle ihre Stärken, aber was ist für Ihr nächstes Webentwicklungsprojekt am besten geeignet?




					kruschecompany.com
				




Da findest Du dann zumindest eine Sicht bezüglich Stärken und Schwächen. (Und JQuery wird im Text auch kurz abgehandelt - wieso es schlicht als obsolet angesehen wird ...)


----------

